# Live from the ausable.



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fished the lower this morning and went 4 for 5.
View attachment 14100
View attachment 14100
View attachment 14100







Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops pictures didn't come through.














Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish bro! I was just talking about where you were this morning with another guy from the site:lol:.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Aww man....why did you have to go and post that. Now I'm going to want to rip the wrap off the boat and try my new rod out!

Great job. How you guys fishing?


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

We got a couple there last nite so we decided to hit again this morning. We were bouncing foam balls and waxworms. On a side note, we had lunch yesterday with a fella from consumers and he informed us that they have to close the last 150' of the walkway at the damn this year, and the entire thing next year to replace it. Consumers has to pay the bill and it ain't going to be cheap. They deserve our thanks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

You can see two easy holes in those pics! Lol nice fish !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Wonder how many guys are gonna be fishing town this weekend now?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Btek said:


> Wonder how many guys are gonna be fishing town this weekend now?


Probably the same as it's been. The pressure has only increased with the warm temps. As soon as it gets cold again, the river will be empty


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Probably the same as it's been. The pressure has only increased with the warm temps. As soon as it gets cold again, the river with be empty


I was out for 4 hours last Saturday, and never saw anyone else fishing. A few people parked cars and watched us fish for a bit. We launched at the mouth, and ran a couple miles upstream, and back. Literally not another person fishing where we were. We caught fish.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish!!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Btek said:


> Wonder how many guys are gonna be fishing town this weekend now?


There's always got to be a critic, i'm just trying to help folks out, oscoda could use some tourism. Hope your coming to fish anyways. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I'm out now! I was going to be around Sunday till I saw this post. There will be a crowd now. Might have to go after them damn boots with teeth on the Saginaw ditch.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a house in oscoda I dont care just saying easy spots that I chearly recognized nice fish congrats!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

In gonna go stand at the ausable in and take pics with my fishlol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Wow, can't believe all the lames scared of people fishing. Must be 90%'s.....


Soooo......... why do you black out the backgrounds in a lot if your pictures then? 
Nah, I'm working Sunday anyway! Double time on Sunday and take of a few days in the middle of the week.
Good luck this weekend everyone and I don't care about the pics, I just enjoy looking at the fish porn.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

GuppyII said:


> Soooo......... why do you black out the backgrounds in a lot if your pictures then?
> Nah, I'm working Sunday anyway! Double time on Sunday and take of a few days in the middle of the week.
> Good luck this weekend everyone and I don't care about the pics, I just enjoy looking at the fish porn.


Not my Au Sable pics, just the little NW unmentionable around where I live. I do crop my AS pics though. The "crowds" are nothing like the West side, but seems a lot of the former East side guys have no problem running over there and fishing amongst them?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

THE RUNS ON!! I'm printing off pics and posting all over town.:lol::lol: Just kidding. Thanks for sharing pics herb, nice fish and great job. Hope to get up there soon, this ice season sure makes me wish I'd have kept up with the steel. Pics like this are definately nice to see, keep em coming


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Funny, I never hit either of the spots where Herb shot those pics. But I might next time I am up. We did tag 3 fish pretty close to one of those spots. Nice fishing, Herb. They don't pull like fall fish, but it is still a LOT better than playing some fishing video game. :lol: Nice fat chrome fish, too.


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

Would it be dumb to launch a 18ft deep v to fish the upper there? Too shallow?


----------



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

Hit the Au Sable this morning starting shore fishing at dam and finishing at Whirlpool . My Partner and I threw spawn, waxworms and even tried some different egg patterns despite our effort couldnt get a bite :rant: Guess thats why they call it fishing not catching......Tightlines!!!


----------

